# Show colors



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

What colors would best compliment my horse? He's a dark bay.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Bright jewel tones tend to look nice on the darker horses. Like bright red, or go crazy and do lime green.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

i have 2 friend both with dark bays and one shows in dark purple and red. they allway do good at shows


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I like bright orange on dark horses =P


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend uses royal blue on her dark bay arab gelding and it looks amazing.


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I love greens and reds on dark bay horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Red!! It looks so good on bays!


----------

